# Project: Improving the Sanaa Zoo



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello members,

I thought to post a thread here in this forum because it seemed most appropriate (I hope). I would appreciate any information, ideas or suggestions regarding this project.

I recently moved from Canada to Yemen, and at the moment I informed the zoo officials here at the Sanaa Zoo that I'd like to volunteer and perhaps participate in some projects that may improve the condition of their zoo and the living environments of their animals.

If anyone has any information about any organizations that can help in this situation please let me know, you can write to me at [email protected]

At the moment I've recieved some replies especially from the born free foundation in the UK and I will try to join their zoo check program, and upon studying the zoo may submit the information as a proposal to some bigger organizations to see if they can help in anyway.

Also at the moment we do not have any qualified vets at the zoo, so I'll see what the American Zoo Vet association can do, or any other independant zoo vet that may be able to at least offer advice in certain situations - medications here require no perscription which is good, though we need veterinary supplies.

I just thought to post a thread incase anyone has any additional ideas, suggestions or can direct me to any organizations that may be able to help in any way or form, that would be great. 

I'm hoping this project is going to at least help the animals have more comfortable lives in the zoo, because at the moment their situation is quite bad.

Thanks,



p.s I will to keep you updated on the situation, and perhaps once I buy a camera I can start my work on the study.. and then in the coming year hopefully there will be changes.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary, 

I'm sorry I don't have any advice to give or organizations to recommend, but I think what you're trying to do is very commendable. I hope you end up getting into the zoo to help on whatever level. You'd be a valuable assist working at any zoo because of your deep love of animals

Good luck with this!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Mary, I can't help you much, hopefully other members have some information to give you.
I want to thank you for all you do for our animals..
Bless you.

Reti


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Brad and Reti,

Thanks for the encouragement!! *smiles*

I can't wait to start the project, my dad is also very excited about it - he is a project manager and has been doing relief work all his life in the middle east, afghanistan, pakistan and many other places in the world. His organization (Based in Canada) also has many projects in different countries across the globe so I'm kinda following in his footsteps (except in the animal field) 

So far I've been researching the vulture species, because they have quite afew black vultures, crows, egyptian vultures and dother kinds. Also many birds of prey, raptors, falcons, kites and crows.

I don't know if those species can be mixed, but most often they are in their cages.

Anyway, they got a lot of pigeons also, and i've spotted afew problems there, thats sometimes I'm hoping I can take care of very soon. 

Thanks all, and will keep you posted throughout ..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mary, I think what you are going to do is TERRIFIC!

Since there are birds other than pigeons involved, are you also posting for help in the "Other Birds" section for greater coverage?

I wish you all the VERY BEST and will look forward to your updates.

THANKS FOR CARING!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

maryco said:


> Anyway, they got a lot of pigeons also, and i've spotted afew problems there, thats sometimes I'm hoping I can take care of very soon.
> .



What a wonderful project you are working on! I am glad your dad is helping you as this is probably a monumental task, especially procurring funding. 

The pigeons are especially lucky to have your expertise help, as well as the other birds. By the way, who is taking care of your pigeons while you are overseas?

Sending you my best on your endeaver, Mary, you will be rewarded for all your hard work & efforts!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Mr. Squeaker and Treesa,


Thanks for the support and hopefully this project will be a success, or at least improve the animals' lives somewhat.

Dotty and Pearl are well, thanks for asking Treesa, my mom and sisters are taking good care of them back in Canada and I got Amber here with my (the little Kestrel) Ohh and today I was out visiting some friends from the morning and what a reaction I found from her when I returned home at sunset almost!!! Such a cutie and she only eats the meat from my fingers (spoiled too)


----------

